# Baw Thursday!! 1 Day Left



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

Sorry Im late!!! :rofl: Its been quite a hectic morning. See actually do, do some work ocassionally!! :rofl:

Well as you know my broadband box arrived yesterday. So unpacked it all plugged it all in etc. But the broadband its self is not connected yet!!! :cry: 
STUPID Orange!!! 

Anyway how is everyone??

Buffycat - Saw Hollyoaks last night.... OMG!!!!! The Tina thing!!


----------



## NickyT75

Lol Lol Lol!!

Talk about great minds thinking alike!!! I started a thread at the same time as you chick!!

xx


----------



## Lisa1984

I thought no one else was here this morning!!
TFI nearly Friday!


----------



## NatalieW

So what topic are we talking about today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive been waiting for friday to arrive since monday 9am!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Did anyone watch BB last night.

I think I nearly wet myself watching Jen and Becki have fishy water thrown over them!!! 

JEN TO GO!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeah I seen half of it, she is such a cry baby, going to quit cos her underwear smells of fish HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! No change there then Jen ya cow! lol


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Ive been waiting for friday to arrive since monday 9am!!!!

I start getting depressed on a Sunday afternoon!!

Wish I was on Maternity leave or something!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Don't worry it won't be long before you are!!! 

I really dislike Jen...... She is a smelly fishy cow bag!!! I actually quite like Rex.


----------



## Lisa1984

Darnell is my favourite, then Mario.

I cannot stand Luke or Mikey!

Yeah Jen is horrible, I saw pics of her in Star or New magazine yesterday and she was chubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Apparently she starved herself from a 14/16 to an 8 to go on BB!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - And she's got a kid.... the father didn't even know she was going on BB. I could never leave my child just for fame and fortune. Did you hear her going on about how she hates the way BB takes the p*ss out of everyone by making them do stupid tasks!! 

Hello....... Has she ever seen BB...... Also if she hated it that much.... she could always leave.... BB doesn't trap them there!! She's suck a prick tease.... 

She annoys the living hell out of me!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: @ my spelling mistake suck should be such!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

:hi: hello all!

sorry, but i am feeling crappy today......

had an email from a friend last night, her baby was born last week and she sent me some piccies......he is beautiful....and i am sooo envious....i cried my eyes out....

and i do not know what is going on with my body either.....think i had some spotting earlier this morning....and i never spot/bleed between :witch: :witch:......so am totally confused.....

:growlmad:

sambataki...told you Niall was evil.....though i want to know how is going to try and hurt Mercedes.....she's not someone to be messed with!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Girlies :hi:

Well today is my Friday because of the holiday tomorrow. I might get to leave early today too. :happydance:

But no :sex: last night. :cry: DH said he was just too tired. So, I told him he could just lie there and I'll do all the work. :rofl: 

Oh well - I did manage to get in quite a bit of studying though. 

Buffy - I know how you feel. I'm going to a BBQ tomorrow and DH and I will be the ONLY ones without a child or baby. :cry: So, being near and holding all those cute babies will make me feel bad. But that's where the :wine: will come in handy. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - 
Ikwym hun its so hard when close ppl are having babies :cry:
Im so so sorry your body is messing you around right now. I hope that its messing you around for the right reasons!! :bfp: Where's your ticker gone hun? Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris - Its so unfair you get a holiday on friday :hissy:!! 
Just try to enjoy yourself at the BBQ..... It won't be long before we're all on here complaining of sleepless nights, the price of nappies, sore nipples, stretch marks etc etc!!! So drink loads of :wine: get :drunk: and enjoy it babe. It'll be our turn soon!!! In the meantime lets just get :drunk:!! :rofl:

BTW Im not an alcoholic... I just enjoy a drink..... :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris - Its so unfair you get a holiday on friday :hissy:!!
> Just try to enjoy yourself at the BBQ..... It won't be long before we're all on here complaining of sleepless nights, the price of nappies, sore nipples, stretch marks etc etc!!! So drink loads of :wine: get :drunk: and enjoy it babe. It'll be our turn soon!!! In the meantime lets just get :drunk:!! :rofl:
> 
> BTW Im not an alcoholic... I just enjoy a drink..... :rofl:



Sure Kerry, SURRRE!!! :rofl: 

Alcoholics Anonymous - I'm not only the spokesperson but I'm also a client. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies

Thought id pop across here so we are all in one place :dohh: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: I actually started to laugh at that last comment out loud at my desk!!! Now everyone thinks I REALLY am a nutter. 

OMG I can't believe that we are going to be in TTC next month!!! Ive started posting in the 'darkside' forum. But I really like how quiet it is in here.


----------



## Chris77

I know! I am so excited about TTC next month! I'm just so afraid of something happening and not being able to. But I'll try not to think that way.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky!!!! Nice to see ya.... to see ya..... nice.!!! 
Ive got a wierd sense of Deja Vu!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Don't you dare!!! We all have to be positive about it!! Inc you!!


----------



## NickyT75

My Pre-Seed & OPK's arrived this morning so im armed & dangerous waiting for
:witch: to bugger off!

Who'd have thought getting preg was such a flippin hoo ha?? I feel like a mad scientist or something with all these technical wotsits! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: I am not repeat not going to go to much into it on the first few cycles.!!!!! 

Nicky - You are not a science project treacle!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol - I dunno Kerry

I could see myself in a white lab coat with a bunsen burner & a few test tubes :rofl: x


----------



## buffycat

aka lab rats!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Nicky! I'm going to be the exact same way! I told DH we're trying Pre-seed. I am DETERMINED to get preggers in August!


----------



## Chris77

Oh and I'm also gonna stand on my head for 30 minutes after each :sex: :rofl: Just to give the little guys a bigger shove in the right direction. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl:

Ive decided that all Im going to do is....

Take folic acid etc
Temps
Chart
Check CM on a daily basis and record it.
DF to take pre-conception Vits
Eat healthy
Drink Less (some how??? :rofl:)
Note down all symptoms at various times of the month.
OV sticks and record 

Thats all Im going to do as don't want to become obsessed or anything!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Well im planning to have an early night tonight.... gonna read all the instructions on what to do/when to do it etc... :rofl:

I never realised I'd need a flippin instruction manual to get pregnant :rofl: but the 'traditional approach' hasn't been very successful so far so guess I've got nothing to lose eh? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Ohhh thats a good idea also add stand on head after :sex: to my list!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ive decided that all Im going to do is....
> 
> Take folic acid etc
> Temps
> Chart
> Check CM on a daily basis and record it.
> DF to take pre-conception Vits
> Eat healthy
> Drink Less (some how??? :rofl:)
> Note down all symptoms at various times of the month.
> OV sticks and record
> 
> Thats all Im going to do as don't want to become obsessed or anything!!! :rofl:

:rofl: No... we'd never accuse you of getting obsessed would we girls?!! :rofl:

Seriously tho... you just can't fight the temptation once it gets a grip on you!

This time last month I had NO IDEA about OPK's/Pre-Seed or anything and look at me now!! 

Im gonna need a bank load to finance all the stuff i've bought :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

OMG Nicky - you're cracking me up this morning! :rofl:

Hey, I even asked DH to get his swimmers tested - make sure they're all good little swimmers. And maybe (somehow) implant a diagram of the cervix and fallopian tubes to the lead swimmer...."_ hey guys follow me it's this way." _ :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

OMG reading those last few threads :huh: Didnt realise TTC was so bloody confusing what with charts, pre-conception vits & what not I havent got a clue I just thought DH put it in hope for the best :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I've got my OPK's for this month as well.
I'm not getting obsessive or anything, just want to see ig I ovulate while taking Norethisterone or not.


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> OMG reading those last few threads :huh: Didnt realise TTC was so bloody confusing what with charts, pre-conception vits & what not I havent got a clue I just thought DH put it in hope for the best :rofl:

I wish my OH would put "it" in!! Still no :sex: last night - closing up here!


----------



## Reedy

AF is coming to me this weekend so no :sex: for me till next week :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - If I were you I would stay naive!!!! Otherwise you'll turn into one of us!!! 

Chris - TBH I don't see the harm with OPK's atleast you'll get to know your cycles better.

I can not believe how happy we all are!!!! Its FANTASICAL!!! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Gran ya kinky underwear!!! and get seducing!! :sex: :sex: How could he resist a sex kitten like you!! Do you want me to have words!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

SAm, true about the OPK's. I think I just may buy one for next month. See...you're corrupting me! :dohh: I'm usually pretty good at telling when I'm OV'ing - but you're right OPK's can't hurt - I'll stand on my head extra long that day. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I think he is frigid!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw poor Lisa :hugs:

I can't imagine any bloke being frigid :rofl: I thought they were all sex pests!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Honestly don't blame me!!! I don't have any OPK'S!! Might speak to DF and see what he thinks. Because he like most men thinks that babies just magically appear!!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - you can blame me if you like? I don't mind :rofl:

:rofl: @ you standing on your head!


----------



## Sambatiki

icrepka - WHERE ARE YOU??? Im missing you :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

She can't be far away... she's logged on.

What? are we not good enough or something? (only joking) :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Ha ha ha You know I love you hun!! :kiss: :rofl: Just thought it strange she's not posted. I think I'll PM her. Hope shes ok


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa1984 said:


> I think he is frigid!

Will you lots stop making me laugh!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Everyone at work already knows that Im nuts I don't need to confirm it for them!!! :rofl:

Ive really enjoyed chatting to you all today!!


----------



## Chris77

DH says he's horny all the time and yet we do it maybe once a week. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Not horny enough then!! Im a 7x a week girl!! :rofl: If im lucky!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sam - WOW! That's a lot of :sex: :rofl: Good for you!

It's only 10:50 am and I'm eating Skittles - this isn't good. And I wonder why I can't lose weight. :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I wish!!!!

Its 2 weeks tomorrow since we done it :O

I've had a lot on what with internals and him with dog dying and stuff, plus he works long hours and is knackered.

Thats my excuse anyway - maybe he just doesnt fancy me anymore


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Sam - WOW! That's a lot of :sex: :rofl: Good for you!
> 
> It's only 10:50 am and I'm eating Skittles - this isn't good. And I wonder why I can't lose weight. :dohh::rofl:

Its 4pm here and I just had a Fudge bar!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - skittles are good for you....... thats what I say anyway... Ive started to buy fun sized choc bars instead. As they're only 1-21/2 points on weight watchers points.

P.S Ive not long really got my mojo back since MCing!!! But DF is loving it!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Maybe he's saving it up for holidays, it'll be like that seen out of Scary Movie and I get blown up to the ceiling with the force of it all HAHA!


----------



## Reedy

I love skittles :munch:
I bought a big bag of Sour skittles at Larnaca Airport in Cyprus & left the bloody things on the plane I wasnt amused :hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

I prefer Starbust (Opal Fruits)


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhhh.....Fudge Bar?!?!?!? <perk>


----------



## Lisa1984

Lisa1984 said:


> I prefer Starburst (Opal Fruits)


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> Maybe he's saving it up for holidays, it'll be like that seen out of Scary Movie and I get blown up to the ceiling with the force of it all HAHA!

:rofl: at Lisa x


----------



## Lisa1984

Chris77 said:


> Ohhhhh.....Fudge Bar?!?!?!? <perk>

Yeah its like a thin bar of hard fudge covered in chocolate, the office junior gave it to me


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - They'd defo get to ur egg then!! Ha ha ha might not be a bad thing...

Im going through a faze of FAB ice lollies... mmmm yummy


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Yeah its like a thin bar of hard fudge covered in chocolate, the office junior gave it to me

I know what a fudge bar is! :rofl::rofl:

Starbursts are good too! Twizzlers.....love 'em all!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Twizzlers??? Are they American??


----------



## Lisa1984

I didnt know you got Cadbury Fudges & Starburst in America?


----------



## Chris77

My little Annie (dachsund) has a sweet tooth too. If I leave any of my candy out, she'll eat it.....wrapper and all! 

Oh and she fell in the pool on Monday. I had a raft in the water and the wind came and moved it and she spazzed out and started barking and not realizing how close she was to the edge, she fell in. :rofl: She was okay though I made sure she didn't hurt herself before I :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Do they still do Lucky Charms in America?? I love them but you cant get them in the UK now. You can get them from Selfridges for wait for it..........£10 a box


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I didnt know you got Cadbury Fudges & Starburst in America?

Yep! Well, Starbursts we do, the little square thingies right? We don't have Cadbury Fudges but we have Fudge Bars by Good Humor.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Do they still do Lucky Charms in America?? I love them but you cant get them in the UK now. You can get them from Selfridges for wait for it..........£10 a box

YES!!!! OMG! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lucky Charms!!! That's a lot of money for a box! Here it's about $5....so 2.50 you're money. I should send you a couple of boxes!


----------



## NickyT75

Man - you lot are making me drool with all this talk of yummy sweeties!

Im going home now tho, so its bye for now :wave:

See you all 2moro :hug: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Nicky :wave:


----------



## Lisa1984

See you tomorrow :)


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> YES!!!! OMG! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lucky Charms!!! That's a lot of money for a box! Here it's about $5....so 2.50 you're money. I should send you a couple of boxes!

:munch:


----------



## Sambatiki

I only like the sweets in lucky charms!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nicky! Have a good evening.

I was just told I can leave at 3:30 today! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1984

I dont think I ever had them


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I only like the sweets in lucky charms!!!

:rofl: I love 'em both although I do pick more marshamallows from the box to add to my cereal. And then I save all the marshmallows for last. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I dont think I ever had them

OH NO!!! I'll have to get you a box too!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - how long away is 3.30 for you??? 

Lisa - Im 26 and I only just about remember them. They were really popular in the 80's I think.


----------



## Lisa1984

Whats everyone making for dinner tonight?


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - how long away is 3.30 for you???
> 
> Lisa - Im 26 and I only just about remember them. They were really popular in the 80's I think.


Aaah i'm 24 and dont remember them


----------



## Chris77

Sam - 3:30 is a little under 4 hours from now. You're only 26?!?! Guess I'm the only old one at 30. :blush::cry:


----------



## Reedy

Waffles egg & beans yum


----------



## Sambatiki

I dunno probably cheese and red onion on toast!! Check me out with my fancy meals!! :rofl: DF is working late tonight... Again.... :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh thats cool. I'll be able to keep you company for awhile as broadband has now been activated. So I'll have to road test it!! :rofl: 

reedy - I'll be round for dinner... :rofl: what time shall I be there for??


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Whats everyone making for dinner tonight?

I have NO idea!! We'll probably go out to dinner.....again. :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

might have a baked potato with tuna and cheese and salad - mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhhh....that sounds very yummy!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - I'll be round for dinner... :rofl: what time shall I be there for??

Can you make it for 6.30pm lol x


----------



## buffycat

hey Chris.....i'm 30 too!!!!!

think i might go for a pasta'n'sauce topped with melted cheese.......ooh, and some toast to accompany....


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Ok, shall I bring the wine!! :rofl: 

Buffycat - Have you actually been working today?? :rofl: 
Also wanted to know where you are in your cycle so I know when to get excited!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hey Chris.....i'm 30 too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> think i might go for a pasta'n'sauce topped with melted cheese.......ooh, and some toast to accompany....

YAY! I feel better now! :happydance:

Wow! That sounds really yummy!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Ok, shall I bring the wine!! :rofl:
> QUOTE]
> 
> No need we still have Bubbly from the wedding :drunk:
> I'm thinking - Is it ok to get drunk on a thursday night :wine:


----------



## Chris77

Has anyone been to

Tower Of London?
Hampton Court Palace?
Hever Castle?
Leeds Castle?

I"m studying Tudor History (in addition to my other HR courses) and am very interested.


----------



## NatalieW

i hate being at work, I can't view this site as I'm in an open office, and don't want people to know, driving me nuts..

I'm having homemade pizza, my speciality!!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Ok, shall I bring the wine!! :rofl:
> QUOTE]
> 
> No need we still have Bubbly from the wedding :drunk:
> I'm thinking - Is it ok to get drunk on a thursday night :wine:
> 
> Absolutely!!!! As long as you can get up in the morning for work, that is. :rofl:
> 
> Depending on how drunk I get I'm usually out of commission the next day. :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Chris77

NatalieM said:


> i hate being at work, I can't view this site as I'm in an open office, and don't want people to know, driving me nuts..
> 
> I'm having homemade pizza, my speciality!!!

That sounds great, Natalie! (the pizza, not the open office) :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i admit, i have let you all down and have been working....

have also moved buildings too as we have a major issue going on.....

and as for a ticker....well when i was pregnant before, it took me two weeks to sort ticker out.....god knows how long it will take me this time round!

but, am day 25 of 30 day cycle........

another 'symptom' of something today......this is funny too...:rofl: my left boob has suddenly gotten larger....wtf!??! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> That sounds great, Natalie! (the pizza, not the open office) :rofl:

I love my home made pizza and my breadmaker. I even put a new breadmaker on my wedding list and my future grandma in law bought it for us!!!


----------



## buffycat

oh bless.......i loved opening my wedding gifts....sat amongst all of those lovely big boxes!:D

you going to tell us what your dress is like?


----------



## NatalieW

buffycat said:


> oh bless.......i loved opening my wedding gifts....sat amongst all of those lovely big boxes!:D
> 
> you going to tell us what your dress is like?


I can do better than tell you about it! Click Here


----------



## Chris77

BEAUTIFUL Dress!!


----------

